# Oil change & mental stress



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Read your owners manual, it will tell you what type of oil and mileage interval. Change the oil before you ruin the engine, SOON!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm. I wouldn't go to one of the "Lube Oil and Filter" places. While their price may be lower, they don't hire mechanics to work in them, and they sometimes make mistakes, which can ruin engines.

My younger brother was a car mechanic for a number of years, and the garage he worked for had a deal with Jiffy Lube to fix the cars their people ruined, including a brand-new Corvette.

Go to an actual car mechanic garage instead. 

And, I second @rjniles (perhaps loudly and obnoxiously, but as a friend) READ YOUR OWNERS' MANUAL. I hate it too, but it's nice to have.

What kind of car, @Startingover Make model and year? (As a friend!)


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Go out educated. Read all you need to in the manual and "tell" them what you want and that's ALL you want. Don't let them try to upsell you on services or products. You can get by with what the manual states.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Old oil accumulates acids and nasties that lead to internal corrosion - you want to spit it out... and get new on a regular basis. The filter doesn't remove dissolved acid, etc. Far cheaper to get the oil change and have modest wallet-regret than to have engine trouble when you're trying to get somewhere (why do we always have car trouble when we're using it?),

Find the page in your manual for your engine. Go into the store and point at that page - let them figure it out from there.

Now-a-days buying anything is like selecting toothpaste; whitener? peroxide? mint? spearmint? paste? gel? PLUS all the combinations therein.

I share and validate your frustration.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Many will allow you to bring in your own oil and filter. This may sound like a lot of extra work on your part, but it can save you money and, more importantly, allows you to choose which brand of oil versus the bulk oil that some places use. There are so many different types of oil out today such as full synthetic, partial synthetic, high mileage, standard etc. I won't even start on the different weights and regional requirements.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> I have a newer car


"newer" cars these days all use synthetic oil, look at your oil cap, the grade will be stamped on the cap,

most likely 0W20 or 5W20

synthetic oil should be changed at least once a year regardless of mileage, sooner depending on driving conditions,

everything you ask here should be in your owners manual,

When people buy a brand new TV for a couple hundred dollars, the first thing they do is read the manual,

Yet, when people buy a vehicle for tens of thousands of dollars, they bury the manual in the glove box and never look at it 

I rarely ever recommend dealership service, however, with your obvious lack of knowledge it might be best


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

peter1122 said:


> they bury the manual in the glove box


How'd you know?? I was curious as to how to check the ATF in my 2002 Dodge Ram. I know it has a dipstick, but did not know the procedure. Well there the book was in the glove box. Dug it out and read a few more interesting things. SO I recommend reading them.


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

And the filter should always be replaced when having your oil changed.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Matt1963 said:


> And the filter should always be replaced when having your oil changed.


I've been acquainted with cheap people who would not have the filter replaced. $6 too much. So they put in 5 quarts to mix with the one quart in the filter and all it's contaminants. Legislating stupid is impossible.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Startingover said:


> I’m not fond of reading my owners manual,


As the old saying goes.... when all else fails, follow the instructions.

If its a newer car, you can probably find a pdf copy online, and read it on a nice big screen from the comfort of your desk.

I changed my oil just last weekend. When I bought the jug of oil, it was Mobil 1 synthetic, but I thought the cashier made an error. Really gone up.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

peter1122 said:


> "newer" cars these days all use synthetic oil, look at your oil cap, the grade will be stamped on the cap,
> 
> most likely 0W20 or 5W20
> 
> ...


Yep. Sae ow20 on the cap. Never knew it was there.


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> Yep. Sae ow20 on the cap. Never knew it was there.


What kind of car?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Matt1963 said:


> What kind of car?


Corolla.

I’m going to buy my own oil for the shop to use. Mobil 1


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> Corolla.
> 
> I’m going to buy my own oil for the shop to use. Mobil 1


Be careful doing that,

A lot of shops don't like people bringing in products for them to install, many shops get highly offended,

It is kind of the equivalent of bringing your own food to a restaurant, and asking them to cook it for you


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken 0w20 only comes in synthetic - regular oil would be the wrong product/weight.


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> Corolla.
> 
> I’m going to buy my own oil for the shop to use. Mobil 1


Shops buy in bulk and that's part of their proffit. Just tell them what to use.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I just made an appointment for tomorrow it’s $20 to change the oil if I bring my own and it looks like Walmart has has it for $30 it would be $60 to have the shop use their oil in case I can’t find Mobil 1. I’ve been going there for years & another relative has always taken their car and oil.

If WM doesn’t have Mobil 1 what’s the next best brand?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You want to start an argument on a motorcycle or auto enthusiast forum, start a thread about oil; mineral vs. synthetic or brand A vs. brand B. Many 'regular' vehicles will still approve mineral oil, although my understanding is anything with 0 viscosity has to be synthetic. I figure that if you don't operate under severe conditions, mineral oil, changed regularly, is fine.

I used to work with a guy who thought the 'oil' light on the dash meant that it needing adding, so he never changed it because the light never came on (luckily).

If you car is still under warrantee, you want to keep to the maintenance schedule in the manual, and keep records - just in case. Many manuals these days call for changing brake fluid, differential fluid, etc., typically at longer intervals but just be cautioned that they are in there. If you have a CV transmission (I don't think the Corolla does), stick with their recommended maintenance if you hope to get any life out it.

The products a shop or oil change place sell are part of their profit centre, so if you take your own oil and filter, don't expect much of a discount. I buy my own filters for our Hyundai. Some Hyundai and Kia engines are known to get 'clattery' with standard Fram filters which is what just about every shop uses. I suppose I could source a high end filter but it's just as easy to grab one at the dealer. I think most places knock $5 off.

Edit: I just saw the post about brake inspection. As far as I'm concerned, that is a huge profit centre for dealerships. Obviously, you can't get that performed at an oil change shop. I'm a firm believer in hunting down an indy shop you can trust. Because of salt and crap, I get our brakes checked at my indy shop twice a year when the tires get swapped. I just want to make sure the bits that are supposed to move still do and the ones that aren't - don't.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

Matt1963 said:


> And the filter should always be replaced when having your oil changed.


Nope. I say that because it's obvious to me that the filter that the oil change monkey is holding up in the air and asking Startingover about isn't the important one that the oil goes through.

I agree that an oil filter should be changed each time the oil is changed, despite the fact that MY owners manual says to do it every-other time (Honda CRV). The air filter(s) should be changed on an as needed. Any more is a waste.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Matt1963 said:


> Shops buy in bulk and that's part of their proffit. Just tell them what to use.
> 
> View attachment 717336


Thanks. I was just thinking I should probably have the tires rotated and brakes checked but I’ll wait till next month.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I go to Pep-Boys which is an all purpose shop here in Florida. And I’ve always gotten tires there and they probably do as good a job as anyplace. Except ……one time I took my daughters RAV and some old guy said the rear tires (they sold us previously) weren’t the same size. But they put the correct size on no charge.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

The "best" oil? No I'm not going down that road.
A lot depends on your driving habits, miles driven, how often you change it.

I use Mobil one, is it the best? IDK, I drive now 2k a year and change 1x per year with a filter.
Most likely over kill. Manufacturer states 10,000 mi oil change on syn.

I can get it at wally world, I do my own, I've worked in shops so I know what goes on, so I do my own.

40+ years never had any oil related issues, and I have had cars up to 22 yrs old.

I don't worry about the best of the best of the best.... oil.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If you drive a late model car with variable valve timing using oil powered cam phasers, change your oil per the owners manual or sooner. Ruining the cam phasers is an expensive lesson you don’t want to learn the hard way.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Years ago dealers got a bad reputation because they were high priced. But in the last few years as profits from actual car sales have disappeared dealers have become competitive for maintenance and tire sales. Go to the dealer. Yes, expect to pay north of $100 but you will have peace of mind. They will "suggest" several other services but you only need to buy those you understand and are comfortable with. You do not yet have a real problem that is any kind of emergency so just decline the add-ons they suggest (except of course the oil filter) and make notes to check on the other things. Then come back here and ask. But get the oil and filter changed now.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there a sticker on the inside of the windshield upper left that shows mileage at the last oil change ?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> If you drive a late model car with variable valve timing using oil powered cam phasers, change your oil per the owners manual or sooner. Ruining the cam phasers is an expensive lesson you don’t want to learn the hard way.





SpentPenny said:


> Years ago dealers got a bad reputation because they were high priced. But in the last few years as profits from actual car sales have disappeared dealers have become competitive for maintenance and tire sales. Go to the dealer. Yes, expect to pay north of $100 but you will have peace of mind. They will "suggest" several other services but you only need to buy those you understand and are comfortable with. You do not yet have a real problem that is any kind of emergency so just decline the add-ons they suggest (except of course the oil filter) and make notes to check on the other things. Then come back here and ask. But get the oil and filter changed now.


I’m not fond of local Toyota dealer. My last car died on me a couple of times. This dealer checked it said it’s fine. 11:00 pm, alone, in North Carolina it died again on the interstate. I was lucky there was a dealership close. They replaced a computer that was under warranty.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Is there a sticker on the inside of the windshield upper left that shows mileage at the last oil change ?


No. No sticker.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> No. No sticker.


The last i recall most auto manufacturers recommend oil changes by mileage not by time . So your car has never had a oil change mileage sticker with the date it was changed or there would be one there . Um , that's strange .


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The last i recall most auto manufacturers recommend oil changes by mileage not by time . So your car has never had a oil change mileage sticker with the date it was changed or there would be one there . Um , that's strange .


Both of our vehicles have 'maintenance minder' dash indicators. The wife's Hyundai is just an o/d calculator but my Honda is some kind of oil analyzer or something. But if you get into the owner's manual, both have a maximum time period as well - my Honda is one year. I learned that when I kept getting reminders from Honda (it's still on warrantee) and got me to looking.

Odd that there is no window or door sticker, but that's not definitive. It's best to keep records, that way you know when all service items were done.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Carpet (Jan 1, 2018)

My car has an oil life indicator that takes in RPM, temperature, miles driven etc. in some kind of algorithm for when I need to change it. I always go synthetic so if I only change it once a year, I don't feel bad since I drive <4000 miles a year anyways.

The last time I took it to a shop for an quick oil change they put the filter on so tight I had to almost take a screw driver to remove it. 10 minutes later, the filter budged. That's all I needed to know to avoid those shops. Now I put oil on the gasket, tighten with one hand, then do half a rotation more. Miraculously, I can remove it after about 10 seconds.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not fond of shop oil changes. I know there are more good ones than bad ones but I've experienced the bad ones.
First time, a corner gas time had a $2 oil change special .... and there was a foot of snow on the ground. They crossed threaded the oil plug. It leaked out 2 qts at work and another 3 qts overnight. They replaced the oil plug with a self tapping one that I didn't have a wrench to fit and refused to reimburse me for the 5qts of oil I had to add.
A few yrs ago my stepson had a jeep, I always changed his oil. There was a factory recall and mix up at the dealer so they gave him a free oil change. Next oil change I had a hard time breaking the oil plug loose [installed with an impact?] but I was amazed the filter didn't leak because it wasn't even finger tight.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> If WM doesn’t have Mobil 1 what’s the next best brand?


there is no best brand, as long as you use a full synthetic API certified oil, the brand on the bottle isn't going to make any difference,

all brand name oils will be API certified, so just pick one and use it,

a few random examples off the top of my head.....Quaker State, Castrol, Mobil 1, Valvoline, Pennzoil


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Carpet said:


> The last time I took it to a shop for an quick oil change they put the filter on so tight I had to almost take a screw driver to remove it.


It was not put on too tight, they just didn't oil the gasket prior to installation,

That is the entire reason to oil the gasket, so it is easier to remove


----------



## NewDIY4me (3 mo ago)

Most filters are over-torqued, but still removable with an oil fiter hat or wrench. The idea of contact and 3/4 turn is never comfortable for most folks doing their own oil and they certainly don't trust the techs at the Junky Lube to do that and not mess it up. Always make sure the gasket is intact on the filter that you remove and not stuck to the oil filter housing. Seen it and done it personally.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> Yep. Sae ow20 on the cap. Never knew it was there.


When anybody came into my shop and asked me what type of oil should I use, my answer was always the same.....

"what does it say on your oil cap?"


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Jahnsmith said:


> Always make sure the gasket is intact on the filter that you remove and not stuck to the oil filter housing. Seen it and done it personally.


yup, that happens

then you end up with two gaskets on there,

start up the car, and you have a puddle of oil on the ground


----------



## NewDIY4me (3 mo ago)

peter1122 said:


> yup, that happens
> 
> then you end up with two gaskets on there,
> 
> start up the car, and you have a puddle of oil on the ground


Yep. Saw a guy do it and leave a nice trail out of his driveway. Thankfully he got it shut off before it was oil starved. Many a motor has been wiped out due to that. Doesn't take long to spin a rod bearing.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Jahnsmith said:


> Yep. Saw a guy do it and leave a nice trail out of his driveway. Thankfully he got it shut off before it was oil starved. Many a motor has been wiped out due to that. Doesn't take long to spin a rod bearing.


that was one of the first things i was taught at my first shop, when i was 16 years old,

after you remove the filter, make sure the gasket comes off with it


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm sure there are good shops, but you never hear about good shops mostly the chatter is about the bad ones.

Years ago I had a guy I worked with mark his oil filter with his name, brought it into a shop had an oil change.
When they told him is car was done he looked under his truck in the parking lot and sure enough the old filter was still on it. He had a field day with the manager if front of the other customers.

I was in a Firestone shop, waiting to get tires. Big window behind the counter looking into the shop.
The lift nearest the window was my entertainment watching that tire change, "mechanic" put the car down forgetting to tighten the lugs on the passenger side that I could see they were finger loose, gave the keys to the lady and let her drive off.
No one behind the desk, I went into the shop and shouted for the manager ( I can be quite loud) after ripping him a new one. I cancled my tires and went elsewhere.

One of my sons recently caught the same thing (last month) as he drives customers cars for a mechanic shop chain.
They gave him the ticket and keys to bring the car back to the customer and all the lugnuts were just hand spun on.
He of course informed the manager. 

Most all of this routine maintence is done by high turnover, poorly trained, just out of HS kidz.
Just a body hired to do a job to make money.
And shops make very little money on oil changes (they hate them) but it's a chance to up sell other things they can find while they have your car. 

Jaded I know, but not from lack of experience.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Steve2444 said:


> Most all of this routine maintence is done by high turnover, poorly trained, just out of HS kidz.


yes, most people do not realize this,

if you take your car to a dealership for an oil change, a licensed mechanic is NOT doing the job,

a college or high school kid is changing your oil,

dealerships could not make any money if they paid a mechanic to do oil changes


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I buy my oil at Canadian Tire.
But the filter I go to the dealer. Not that I think they have better filters, its just that I can get the proper copper crush washer for the drain plug from the dealer.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

SPS-1 said:


> I buy my oil at Canadian Tire.
> But the filter I go to the dealer. Not that I think they have better filters, its just that I can get the proper copper crush washer for the drain plug from the dealer.


when I buy a new vehicle, i go into the parts department and buy 15 or 20 of those washers,

Costs about 10 bucks,

that pretty much lasts me the lifetime of the vehicle,

and it is the last time i have to set foot in the dealership


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ve posted this years ago. My grandson was 19 and offered to change the oil in mom’s SUV.

He drained the oil then got a phone call there was a party on the lake. He hopped in mom’s car and took off. (No oil) His parents felt worse for him at how upset he was than the engine. Luckily they had a big garage where he & dad were rebuilding a 1960s car and they had an overhead hoist to lift the engine out so they replaced it themselves.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> He had a field day with the manager if front of the other customers.


40 yrs ago I took my company truck to a tire store for new rubber. They had a lube special so I got it too. Paid when they brought the van out and went down the road. For some reason I decided to pull off the road and look - the grease fittings were covered with caked on mud. Turned around and let them know. While I was on my rant I heard 2 customers decline the lube job special. While I was giving the service man down the road they had 2 mechanics lube the truck in the parking lot.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This morning double checked to see if there was an oil change sticker and found this inside the drivers door. what does this mean.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not closely related, but I have been told the way you tell if a Harley Davidson motorcycle is low on oil..it isn't dripping


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> Not closely related, but I have been told the way you tell if a Harley Davidson motorcycle is low on oil..it isn't dripping


I've been told that because I have Blue eyes... I'm a quart low.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Oops. I guess there was a sticker but my beach pass kind of covered it up so I never noticed it. I tried to pull the beach pass off and I couldn’t And I don’t want to tamper with it


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

peter1122 said:


> yes, most people do not realize this,
> 
> if you take your car to a dealership for an oil change, a licensed mechanic is NOT doing the job,
> 
> ...


Does someone license mechanics? Is that a Canadian thing? In my state no one fixing cars is licensed. Some mechanics are ASE certified, refrigerant certified, etc. but no licensing. Repair shops and dealerships are licensed, but not individual mechanics.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> One of my sons recently caught the same thing (last month) as he drives customers cars for a mechanic shop chain.
> They gave him the ticket and keys to bring the car back to the customer and all the lugnuts were just hand spun on.
> He of course informed the manager.


Not long ago, my neighbor took her car in to get new struts and brake pads.
I was in their garage talking to her husband when she came home from work. She complained about a clunking noise in the front end which I heard when she brought the car to a stop. Her husband and I jacked up the car and pulled the wheel. I found that the caliper bracket bolts were all loose. I could turn them with my fingers. I got my torque and tightened them properly while her husband called the shop and unloaded on the owner who never once apologized (phone was on speaker) and just tried to make excuses.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Oops. I guess there was a sticker but my beach pass kind of covered it up so I never noticed it. I tried to pull the beach pass off and I couldn’t And I don’t want to tamper with it
> View attachment 717392



That almost qualifies for the joke section .

Wish you could have a Toyota dealer like ours . When i turn into their drive the receptionist that has a desk in the show room *ALWAYS* sees me and has my cup of coffee setting on the bar top of her desk .


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Drachenfire said:


> Not long ago, my neighbor took her car in to get new struts and brake pads.
> I was in their garage talking to her husband when she came home from work. She complained about a clunking noise in the front end which I heard when she brought the car to a stop. Her husband and I jacked up the car and pulled the wheel. I found that the caliper bracket bolts were all loose. I could turn them with my fingers. I got my torque and tightened them properly while her husband called the shop and unloaded on the owner who never once apologized (phone was on speaker) and just tried to make excuses.


Stuff like that is why I will keep doing stuff myself.
A couple of weekends ago I oversaw my son do his own front disk brakes and wheel bearings for his first time.
I did one side while he watched and he did the otherside while I watched.

He didn't need new disks or wheel bearings, but for what he saved doing it himself he got all new.
And still saved a pile of cash. And he learned and did a good job too. 

Next he will learn why disk brakes are so easy compared to Drums, his rears are Drums


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Steve2444 said:


> Next he will learn why disk brakes are so easy compared to Drums, his rears are Drums


In this day and age, rear drum brakes normally last the lifetime of the vehicle,

They rarely need replacing, unless the vehicle lasts an outrageous amount of time like 500,000 miles,

Had a 2005 Civic with 400,000 miles,

replaced front brakes 8-10 times,

never needed to replace the rear drums/shoes once


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

peter1122 said:


> In this day and age, rear drum brakes normally last the lifetime of the vehicle,
> 
> They rarely need replacing, unless the vehicle lasts an outrageous amount of time like 500,000 miles,
> 
> ...


Yes, I know they live forever, 18yr old car, I am sure that the hardware (springs, pins etc) are most likely rusted to heck.
Only 50k miles though. He needs to learn and check them anyway.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

WM oil. 26.
29.27. Labor & parts
———
55.27. Today

thank you all for helping me realize the importance of getting my oil changed. It’s a big relief off my mind.

I asked the price of rotating tires and brakes checked and they said they do that with Oil Change. 

I don’t think they used to. I thought those are like two separate things, but hey, it’s done and I can move on to my next problem.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

OH, but did you get the sticker ?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> OH, but did you get the sticker ?


Da*n…..didn’t look!
BRB.
Ok, got a sticker And, it‘s at the top where they normally are. BUT what’s that black sticker? Its thick…on the inside & about 1” x 3”. It wasn’t there before.

I’m really tired of all these mysteries on my car.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Free renewal of the beach pass ? 😁


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> Da*n…..didn’t look!
> BRB.
> Ok, got a sticker And, it‘s at the top where they normally are. BUT what’s that black sticker? Its thick…on the inside & about 1” x 3”. It wasn’t there before.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't need a sticker, 

Your car should have an oil monitoring system that tells you when you need your oil changed,

That system needs to be reset after the oil is changed, did they do that for you?


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Startingover said:


> thank you all for helping me realize the importance of getting my oil changed. It’s a big relief off my mind.


Next, you can look at comparison pictures of 10 different oil filters cut in half so you can choose which is the best one for you.  

Anyway, semi-synthetic is very good nowadays, so if you see a good sale on that, especially for a non-performance vehicle, I'd go for it. 

And I've found vehicle computer estimations for when to change the oil pretty much in line with the mileage and how the oil looks on the dipstick for when I'd change it without the estimation. Most oil change places still apparently put "change 3000 miles from now" on their windshield stickers, which is generally ridiculous.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

peter1122 said:


> synthetic oil should be changed at least once a year regardless of mileage,


I've seen enough oil tests from people with garage queens that imo age basically doesn't matter with oil. 


Startingover said:


> one time I took my daughters RAV and some old guy said the rear tires (they sold us previously) weren’t the same size.





peter1122 said:


> It was not put on too tight, they just didn't oil the gasket prior to installation,
> 
> That is the entire reason to oil the gasket, so it is easier to remove


It could have been put on too tight. 
Or maybe the person trying to remove it didn't warm the vehicle up first.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

peter1122 said:


> You shouldn't need a sticker,
> 
> Your car should have an oil monitoring system that tells you when you need your oil changed,
> 
> That system needs to be reset after the oil is changed, did they do that for you?


Yes it should have , but does it read* maintenance needed* ? How many different computer chips will prompt those words to be displayed ?



https://support.toyota.com/s/article/What-are-the-oil-chan-7604?language=en_US


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Yes it should have , but does it read* maintenance needed* ? How many different computer chips will prompt those words to be displayed ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.toyota.com/s/article/What-are-the-oil-chan-7604?language=en_US


Ok, I am going to take the sticker off which they put on yesterday because it’s larger and red as though it’s a little advertisement. They used to have a smaller more obscure sticker, Plus I have the message prompt on my dash, maintenance needed.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

FM3 said:


> Next, you can look at comparison pictures of 10 different oil filters cut in half so you can choose which is the best one for you.
> 
> Anyway, semi-synthetic is very good nowadays, so if you see a good sale on that, especially for a non-performance vehicle, I'd go for it.
> 
> And I've found vehicle computer estimations for when to change the oil pretty much in line with the mileage and how the oil looks on the dipstick for when I'd change it without the estimation. Most oil change places still apparently put "change 3000 miles from now" on their windshield stickers, which is generally ridiculous.


I checked the oil when that message popped up and was surprised it was so clear.

ALSO, I’m curious and contacting Toyota to find out what that yellow sticker means (post #47). People at the shop yesterday have never seen it before. Since it says load capacity reduced by 6 lbs maybe something was added to the car that weighs 6 lbs thereby reducing the original load limit.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

peter1122 said:


> You shouldn't need a sticker,
> 
> Your car should have an oil monitoring system that tells you when you need your oil changed,
> 
> That system needs to be reset after the oil is changed, did they do that for you?


Yes they did.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Ok, I am going to take the sticker off which they put on yesterday because it’s larger and red as though it’s a little advertisement. They used to have a smaller more obscure sticker, Plus I have the message prompt on my dash, maintenance needed.


I wouldn't depend on the *Maintenance Needed *prompt on the dash . In reply #64 that was what i was attempting to convey . Other disorderly components may also give you that same* Maintenance Needed* red text . 
I photo the sticker and put it in a pic folder for reference because the print is so small i can't read it at the acute angle it is .


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> I checked the oil when that message popped up and was surprised it was so clear.


Do you recall if the message read (_ oil level or oil change_ ) or just maintenance required ?


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Other disorderly components may also give you that same* Maintenance Needed* red text .


No they would not, they would give you a check engine error code,

The maint needed is for oil changes only......

Maint light.......









What does it mean when the maintenance light is blinking in my Toyota Corolla?


What does it mean when the maintenance light is blinking in my Toyota Corolla? Find out here at Toyota Palo Alto!




www.toyotapaloalto.com





Check engine light......









Why is my Toyota's check engine light on?


Why is my Toyota's check engine light on? Find out here at Toyota Palo Alto.




www.toyotapaloalto.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I wouldn't depend on the *Maintenance Needed *prompt on the dash . In reply #64 that was what i was attempting to convey . Other disorderly components may also give you that same* Maintenance Needed* red text .
> I photo the sticker and put it in a pic folder for reference because the print is so small i can't read it at the acute angle it is .


Good idea!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

So now you need to know which engine your car has . A 5,000 mile oil change engine or a 10, 000 mile engine . back to the book .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> So now you need to know which engine your car has . A 5,000 mile oil change engine or a 10, 000 mile engine . back to the book .


Oh no something else to look up. I’m guessing 5000.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Oh no something else to look up. I’m guessing 5000.


While your nose is still in the book , may as well look up clock change if that's required in your area . Don't be surprised if it requires rubbing the tummy and patting the top of your head simultaneously before clicking / pushing on any buttons  Video please .


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> Oh no something else to look up. I’m guessing 5000.


I would highly recommend you take the time to read your owners manual, mainly the maintenance section,

It will explain all the things you need to know,

It will explain things that are simple, yet important to check,

How to PROPERLY check your oil level, how to fill your washer fluid, how to check your coolant and brake fluid levels, 

in todays modern vehicles your coolant level and brake fluid level can be checked simply with a visual inspection, there is no need to even remove the caps,

it will explain the maximum load of the vehicle, which is something most people never even look at,

that is very important, if you are travelling with luggage, or many people in the car, its easier than most people think to exceed the maximum load for a vehicle,

if you DO exceed the maximum load for a vehicle, you are over loading your tires,

go out on to the highway doing 50-60 MPH and guess what?....POP!!....then where would you be?

Which brings me to my next point, tire pressure, another thing that is overlooked by most drivers, but is the most important thing to check most frequently on ANY VEHICLE

If you are driving a vehicle on a daily basis, you should be checking your tire pressure at least once a week,

People would often tell me "well my tires don't leak, so no need to check them"

DOESN'T MATTER!!

Your tire pressure will still fluctuate (go up and down) depending on the ambient temperature/weather,

If the weather gets cold, your pressure will DROP!!

If the weather gets hot, your pressure will RISE!!

your tire pressures should be on a sticker inside your drivers door, or sometimes on the inside of your trunk lid

Stay safe


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

peter1122 said:


> I would highly recommend you take the time to read your owners manual, mainly the maintenance section,
> 
> It will explain all the things you need to know,
> 
> ...


Thank you. I keep the windshield washer filled. I used to check the coolant but got busy and stopped checking it in my last car. I’ll look for the brake fluid container in the engine.

One of the neatest things my daughter has and she lives close enough that I could borrow it, It’s a portable thing to air up tires & plugs into the cigarette lighter.

Speaking of cigarette lighter I wonder why my car has a little round hole like where a cigarette lighter would go ……but there’s no cigarette lighter in it and there’s no ashtray either. ( irrelevant, no smokers)


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> One of the neatest things my daughter has and she lives close enough that I could borrow it, It’s a portable thing to air up tires & plugs into the cigarette lighter.


good,

always check your tire pressure when the tires are cold, first thing in the morning is best, after the vehicle has not been driven for at least 4 hours

your tire pressure sticker or manual will have two pressures list, hot and cold

the lighter socket is there to plug in an adapter to charge your phone










INIU Car Charger, USB C Car Charger All-Metal Mini [USB C 30W+USB A 30W] 5A PD Fast Charge, Cigarette Lighter Adapter for iPhone 14 13 12 Pro Max Mini XR X 8 iPad Samsung S21 S20 Airpods Google, etc : Amazon.ca: Electronics


INIU Car Charger, USB C Car Charger All-Metal Mini [USB C 30W+USB A 30W] 5A PD Fast Charge, Cigarette Lighter Adapter for iPhone 14 13 12 Pro Max Mini XR X 8 iPad Samsung S21 S20 Airpods Google, etc : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Thank you. I keep the windshield washer filled. I used to check the coolant but got busy and stopped checking it in my last car. I’ll look for the brake fluid container in the engine.
> 
> One of the neatest things my daughter has and she lives close enough that I could borrow it, It’s a portable thing to air up tires & plugs into the cigarette lighter.
> 
> Speaking of cigarette lighter I wonder why my car has a little round hole like where a cigarette lighter would go ……but there’s no cigarette lighter in it and there’s no ashtray either.


Smoking is out BUT there is a place to set your beer if need be . The lighter hole is to charge gadget things .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

peter1122 said:


> good,
> 
> always check your tire pressure when the tires are cold, first thing in the morning is best, after the vehicle has not been driven for at least 4 hours
> 
> ...


Good. I have one USB port but if I had someone with me it’d be nice to have a second one. Daughter’s RAV is older yet has 2 conventional UBS ports.

This is much more enjoyable asking questions than trying to look up things.

I was guessing this skid button is if you live up north and drive on ice.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> Good. I have one USB port but if I had someone with me it’d be nice to have a second one. Daughter’s RAV is older yet has 2 conventional UBS ports.
> 
> This is much more enjoyable asking questions than trying to look up things.
> 
> ...


It can be useful in rain and wet weather also, best to leave it on all the time


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Regarding interval for oil change. Many newer cars have a 10K recommendation but this is for ideal condition. Ideal means mostly highway miles and little stop and go driving. Many short trips where the engine does not have time to warm up is an engine killer. Personally I change my 2104 F150 between 3500 - 4500 miles. And I take my truck to a local garage that I trust, never a quick oil change joint. Very cheap insurance.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I routinely do required maintenance _before_ the recommended intervals. For instance, the manufacturer of my truck recommends spark plug changes at 100,000 miles. I replace them along with the wires at 90,000.

I do my own oil changes. I have the process down to 45 minutes start to finish and that is without rushing it.

Beats the heck out of losing hours in some shop while some kid works on my truck, getting pressured to buy stuff I do not need and having to wonder if I got the synthetic oil I paid extra for or if they even did the oil change at all.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

After most of my life changing oil , one of my retirement goals was to be in a financial position to hire out oil changes . I almost made it but did all oil changes until bout 10 years ago . The last was a Equinox and it was easy with the filter under the hood .
The best was a 65 Ford pick-up 6 cyl. with 4 on the floor . Never had to get under it to change oil and filter . I'd buy another one if i could find one new . No i didn't hang my arm out the window to signal because it had those fancy flashing lights .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover- you mentioned that you came to Florida, 40 years ago. What did you do for oil changes?
You're not a dumb woman!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

My garage recommends about 4500 miles between changes, more or less, and I follow that. So far, so good.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Oil changes causing mental stress? I guess I am unusual but I enjoy doing them myself... and don't want any minimum wagers touching my 2 vehicles. Last week both were due for oil changes at the same time. 2 hours later both done and dusted. And done right.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

raylo32 said:


> Oil changes causing mental stress? I guess I am unusual but I enjoy doing them myself... and don't want any minimum wagers touching my 2 vehicles. Last week both were due for oil changes at the same time. 2 hours later both done and dusted. And done right.


Agree, 

I consider doing oil changes fun 

It also gives me an excuse to hang out in my garage and drink beer,

I could have it done in 30 mins, but why rush it?.....I turn a 30 min job into a full afternoon


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

raylo32 said:


> Oil changes causing mental stress? I guess I am unusual but I enjoy doing them myself... and don't want any minimum wagers touching my 2 vehicles. Last week both were due for oil changes at the same time. 2 hours later both done and dusted. And done right.





peter1122 said:


> Agree,
> 
> I consider doing oil changes fun
> 
> ...


Interesting, though tastes do vary when it comes to fun.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Not fun for this ole man anymore , but better after i learned how to remove a horizontal filter without making a mess .


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

One of mine, the 2009 Tacoma, is 30 minutes taking my time. No need for ramps, just crawl under. The other one, 2016 Vette, is a bit of a PITA. Too low to get under, too low for ramps (except for some special ones), too low to get a floor jack under to the jack points in my tiny garage. Have to put it up on the QuickJack lifts. All that rigamarole takes a bit of time. So I earn my beer! 



peter1122 said:


> Agree,
> 
> I consider doing oil changes fun
> 
> ...


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

raylo32 said:


> The other one, 2016 Vette, is a bit of a PITA. Too low to get under, too low for ramps (except for some special ones), too low to get a floor jack under to the jack points in my tiny garage.


you need a good low profile jack..........



https://www.princessauto.com/en/3-ton-quick-start-low-profile-floor-jack/product/PA0008828451











K Tool International 3.33 Ton Low Profile Service Jack; Dual Pump Piston for Rapid Rise, Long Range Handle, Heavy Duty Steel, Hydraulic Ram Protection; KTIXD63133, Floor Jacks - Amazon Canada


K Tool International 3.33 Ton Low Profile Service Jack; Dual Pump Piston for Rapid Rise, Long Range Handle, Heavy Duty Steel, Hydraulic Ram Protection; KTIXD63133 in Floor Jacks.



www.amazon.ca






Or build some low profile ramps...............









10 Inexpensive DIY Car Ramps You Can Build with Wood


A true DIYer is always finding solutions to every problem that might have been there but not acknowledged! For instance, DIY car ramps can be your solution to a number of problems. Like keeping the floor clean, getting space underneath the car to clean. And most importantly, get more room...




www.itsoverflowing.com


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a good low profile jack. But you missed the part about my tiny garage. There is no way to maneuver the jack to the car's deeply recessed jack points or operate it once under what with the lever hitting the wall... and that is on the good side of the garage. The other side is totally inaccessible to the jack. So, it's the QuickJack for the win. Put them down in the middle, drive over, then slide them out under the running board areas. Lifts the entire car at once and keeps it level for best draining. The QJ is the poor man's... or the garage-poor man's lift. They make Race Ramps that have a sufficiently long and shallow angle to also work. But I don't like draining oil with the nose up in the air. 



peter1122 said:


> you need a good low profile jack..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brncikpaul (10 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> When did this happen? I used to just go to one of these like 10 minute oil change places and they never ask me any questions other than did I want a new filter and they both showed me a dirty one and I said yes.
> 
> Haven’t changed oil in over a year. I have a newer car and the light never came on so I look at my oil and it looked clean but I have a big message on my dashboard that says MAINTENANCES REQUIRED. I assume it refers to oil change.
> 
> ...


Go to wallmart, they also change air filter free .Also, First call the dealer and ask them what is manufacture says to use.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

No need to call the dealer or mfg. The correct oil type and weight are printed right on the oil fill cap. And the shop can easily match up the filter.



brncikpaul said:


> Go to wallmart, they also change air filter free .Also, First call the dealer and ask them what is manufacture says to use.


----------



## Tom153 (Nov 10, 2016)

wrangler said:


> Many will allow you to bring in your own oil and filter. This may sound like a lot of extra work on your part, but it can save you money and, more importantly, allows you to choose which brand of oil versus the bulk oil that some places use. There are so many different types of oil out today such as full synthetic, partial synthetic, high mileage, standard etc. I won't even start on the different weights and regional requirements.


The car manufacturer has a recommended oil weight and type. The oil is selected for the performance of your car's design/use. You should stick with what is in the owner's manual, unless you really know what you are doing making substitutions.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

raylo32 said:


> I have a good low profile jack. But you missed the part about my tiny garage. There is no way to maneuver the jack to the car's deeply recessed jack points or operate it once under what with the lever hitting the wall... and that is on the good side of the garage. The other side is totally inaccessible to the jack. So, it's the QuickJack for the win. Put them down in the middle, drive over, then slide them out under the running board areas. Lifts the entire car at once and keeps it level for best draining. The QJ is the poor man's... or the garage-poor man's lift. They make Race Ramps that have a sufficiently long and shallow angle to also work. But I don't like draining oil with the nose up in the air.


Actually daughter thought of changing her oil after she bought a house with garage. She has good intentions but not enough time.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Tom153 said:


> The car manufacturer has a recommended oil weight and type. The oil is selected for the performance of your car's design/use. You should stick with what is in the owner's manual, unless you really know what you are doing making substitutions.


I wasn't implying that you should use anything different. In fact, by going to a place that allows you to supply your own oil ensures that you are getting the recommended product versus whatever they have purchased in bulk. And that isn't to say that a shop may only use cheap or substandard oil, but it may not be what you want.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

In terms of time it is you pay now or pay more later. Your daughter should learn how to do this and once she knows she should be able to do it faster than taking it somewhere, when considering the drive, waiting for service, waiting to check out, etc.



Startingover said:


> Actually daughter thought of changing her oil after she bought a house with garage. She has good intentions but not enough time.


----------



## AngelArs (Sep 8, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Haven’t changed oil in over a year.
> I’m not fond of reading my owners manual
> I have plenty of oil; clean, dirty whatever


Judging by some of your comments I’d say your car isn't going to last too long. You seem to care more about convenience, than responsibility. A friend of mine works for Lubrizol, they test oil/additives/filters for the industry. He’s taught me over the years which ones work best in my car. Bottom line, nothing will put more wear and tear on an engine than cheap oil and a cheap filter.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Don't forget to check the blinker fluid.

As I only put about 2k on my car a yr, and the car calls for an oil change every 10k or one year, I change it every May.
Synth of course and filter. My trips get the oil up to 212 deg, so I don't worry about condensation in the oil issues.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> Don't forget to check the blinker fluid.
> 
> As I only put about 2k on my car a yr, and the car calls for an oil change every 10k or one year, I change it every May.
> Synth of course and filter. My trips get the oil up to 212 deg, so I don't worry about condensation in the oil issues.


Yeah, well I worked with lot of men and they thought blinker fluid was pretty funny. 🤣


----------



## RustyRealtor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have driven cars for years without changing the oil. I would check the oil and add if necessary, but i have literally put 100,000 miles on a car and never changed the oil. I don't do that anymore, though. I run synthetic and change the oil and filter about every 10 - 15k miles. I have also driven vehicles and never changed the oil, but I would change the filter and add a quart every 5k. I have always been told that oil does not go bad, it just gets dirty. I have also been told that the military removes the oil and runs it through a very fine filter and then puts it back into the vehicle - not sure if that is true, though.
I have never had an engine fail. My vehicles have always died for some reason(s) other than the engine.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

raylo32 said:


> In terms of time it is you pay now or pay more later. Your daughter should learn how to do this and once she knows she should be able to do it faster than taking it somewhere, when considering the drive, waiting for service, waiting to check out, etc.


Thats true!


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

RustyRealtor said:


> I have driven cars for years without changing the oil. I would check the oil and add if necessary, but i have literally put 100,000 miles on a car and never changed the oil. I don't do that anymore, though. I run synthetic and change the oil and filter about every 10 - 15k miles. I have also driven vehicles and never changed the oil, but I would change the filter and add a quart every 5k. I have always been told that oil does not go bad, it just gets dirty. I have also been told that the military removes the oil and runs it through a very fine filter and then puts it back into the vehicle - not sure if that is true, though.
> I have never had an engine fail. My vehicles have always died for some reason(s) other than the engine.


what your saying is partially true,

vehicle service recommendations are probably on the conservative side, but why wouldn't they be?

if they say an oil change should be done at least once a year, or sooner depending on driving conditions, you can probably safely go 1.5x that or 2.0x that without difficulty, 

but why risk it?.....oil changes are not expensive in relation to the cost of your vehicle,

on another note, you can never tell the condition of synthetic oil by looking at it,

synthetic oil can look black as tar, and still be able to do its job 100%

all that means is the oil is suspending dirt particles within the oil, that is what it is supposed to do,

that is so the dirt comes out when you drain the oil, as opposed to sticking to the interior engine surfaces,

so your synthetic oil looking dirty, or looking black is actually a good thing,

never judge the condition of synthetic oil by looks,

the only real way to tell the oils condition is to have an oil analysis done


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

peter1122 said:


> what your saying is partially true,
> 
> vehicle service recommendations are probably on the conservative side, but why wouldn't they be?
> 
> ...


Interesting about oil suspending dirt particles.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Startingover- you mentioned that you came to Florida, 40 years ago. What did you do for oil changes?
> You're not a dumb woman!


A friend built one of those 10 minute Pennzoil places. And when my kids were at home they’d do errands like take the car in. 

PS, you’re too sweet an give me too much credit.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> A friend built one of those 10 minute Pennzoil places. And when my kids were at home they’d do errands like take the car in.


OH that was fun 😁


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> A friend built one of those 10 minute Pennzoil places.


I started my career working at one of those places at 16 years old,

The reason why I don't recommend those places is because of my experience there 

Oh boy, the horror stories I could tell


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

peter1122 said:


> I started my career working at one of those places at 16 years old,
> 
> The reason why I don't recommend those places is because of my experience there
> 
> Oh boy, the horror stories I could tell


Wouldn't it be interesting to see _*Undercover Boss *_do a half dozen of those places


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

peter1122 said:


> I started my career working at one of those places at 16 years old,
> 
> The reason why I don't recommend those places is because of my experience there
> 
> Oh boy, the horror stories I could tell


Tell, tell!


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> Tell, tell!


One story only.......

Years later I became manager of the shop, I was working up top, and had a new employee working the pit down below,

He drained the oil and installed the drain plug,

I poured the 4.5 liters of oil into the engine that it took to spec,

Started the engine up for a few minutes, shut it off, and checked the oil level on the dipstick,

The level on the stick was WAY TOO HIGH!!

Went down into the pit and asked the new tech to point out where he drained the oil from,

He took out the TRANSMISSION drain plug, and drained the transmission instead of draining the engine oil


----------



## Darkkhelmet (May 22, 2018)

Don't know what type of car you have, how many miles are on it, how may miles since your last oil change, or what year it is. Oil should be changed based on milage as well as time. That being said, I would recommend going to your dealer if it's a newer car as you say, or a reputable shop (check on line). Use the recommended weight oil and a good filter. I always use synthetic in all my vehicles but that's just me. Even when I go to the dealer for an oil change I bring my own oil and watch the work being done.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Since I was in the area I stopped into Wally world to grab some oil. Nope. The shelves were mostly bare except for some synth. Fortunately, Lowe's is next door and had my brand. At a pretty good price even. Yesterday I was at the local auto store( chain franchise) to get a new fuel pump and their price for the same 5 qt was $13 higher. At least the oil change is a little faster than the fuel pump swap in my old Silverado.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Once upon a time my nephew got hired on to work for an independent shop that specialized in expensive Euro cars. He reportedly was doing OK there but one time I visited they told me he got fired. Apparently he got in a hurry and made some multi thousand $$ mistake. I never learned what that was. He is more mature now and hopefully more responsible.



peter1122 said:


> I started my career working at one of those places at 16 years old,
> 
> The reason why I don't recommend those places is because of my experience there
> 
> Oh boy, the horror stories I could tell


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Steve2444 said:


> Don't forget to check the blinker fluid.
> 
> As I only put about 2k on my car a yr, and the car calls for an oil change every 10k or one year, I change it every May.
> Synth of course and filter. My trips get the oil up to 212 deg, so I don't worry about condensation in the oil issues.


Your 2K miles per year is the worst case condition, short trips with no time to warm the engine completely. I would change oil at least every 6 months. If it was my car every 4 months.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

rjniles said:


> Your 2K miles per year is the worst case condition, short trips with no time to warm the engine completely. I would change oil at least every 6 months. If it was my car every 4 months.


I never said they were short trips. engine oil gets to 212 deg. It's completely warm.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Darkkhelmet said:


> Don't know what type of car you have, how many miles are on it, how may miles since your last oil change, or what year it is. Oil should be changed based on milage as well as time. That being said, I would recommend going to your dealer if it's a newer car as you say, or a reputable shop (check on line). Use the recommended weight oil and a good filter. I always use synthetic in all my vehicles but that's just me. Even when I go to the dealer for an oil change I bring my own oil and watch the work being done.


I took Mobil 1. When I picked up my car they had put the almost empty container in the car so I have a little bit at home if I need to add some.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

peter1122 said:


> One story only.......
> 
> Years later I became manager of the shop, I was working up top, and had a new employee working the pit down below,
> 
> ...


Easier to avoid now. Most transmissions now have neither a place to dump it out or put it in.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

lenaitch said:


> Easier to avoid now. Most transmissions now have neither a place to dump it out or put it in.


not sure what you mean,

most transmissions still have drain plugs


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Many modern transmissions lack dipsticks but they all still have drain and fill plugs. This is actually not a good thing, because if and when you get a small leak there is no way to measure the level and top it off without tools and getting underneath. And like my Tacoma, there is a specific procedure to check the level that requires the fluid to be within a 10-15 degree temp window. I had a pinhole leak in one of my trans cooling lines a couple years ago and almost got stranded because there was no easy way to add fluid. Luckily, I was just able to limp it home where I made the repair.



peter1122 said:


> not sure what you mean,
> 
> most transmissions still have drain plugs


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Similar for me with my Vette, but 5000 miles or 1 year when the oil usage indicator gets down to about 10%. It isn't my daily driver so it only gets somewhere between 1500 and 3000 miles a year. And it takes 10 quarts of oil. Kind of painful to dispose of so much low mileage Mobil 1 but got to maintain the warranty. One thing with this car is I never do short trips. When I take it out, even to run to the grocery store, I take a scenic route that puts on at least 10 miles to get it fully warmed up and any moisture cooked out of the exhaust. 



Steve2444 said:


> Don't forget to check the blinker fluid.
> 
> As I only put about 2k on my car a yr, and the car calls for an oil change every 10k or one year, I change it every May.
> Synth of course and filter. My trips get the oil up to 212 deg, so I don't worry about condensation in the oil issues.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

raylo32 said:


> And it takes 10 quarts of oil.


that is an expensive oil change !!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes... it... is.



peter1122 said:


> that is an expensive oil change !!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

peter1122 said:


> that is an expensive oil change !!


This won't be news to anyone who has owned one, but after I bought my gently used hydrostatic tractor (real tractor, not LT) it came up to hours where all the fluid had to be changed. Most hydro-anything these days is simply a bunch of pumps hooked up to a diesel engine; engine (engine oil), transmission, front differential, PTO circuit(s) as well as front reduction hubs. I don't recall exactly now but I think I bought a 60 litre pail of hydro fluid. I figured I could use the pail to take the used fluids to the waste site but, being not all that bright, forgot that you need to put the old fluid into something before you can empty the 'new' pail. I think I raided the kitchen for just about every pot we had.

I no longer recall the cost but between engine oil, hydro fluid and filters, it wasn't cheap. The only saving grace is it was only required every 300 hours, which is a lot.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Old cars could survive for a substantial amount of time without oil changes. Newer cars have longer change intervals, but changing the oil is important. Cam phasers and turbos don’t like dirty oil, older cars generally didn’t have them.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The thing with those old cars is that by the time lack of oil changes would damage the rings the rest of the car was already toast, so it didn't matter.



Old Thomas said:


> Old cars could survive for a substantial amount of time without oil changes. Newer cars have longer change intervals, but changing the oil is important. Cam phasers and turbos don’t like dirty oil, older cars generally didn’t have them.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> This won't be news to anyone who has owned one, but after I bought my gently used hydrostatic tractor (real tractor, not LT) it came up to hours where all the fluid had to be changed. Most hydro-anything these days is simply a bunch of pumps hooked up to a diesel engine; engine (engine oil), transmission, front differential, PTO circuit(s) as well as front reduction hubs. I don't recall exactly now but I think I bought a 60 litre pail of hydro fluid. I figured I could use the pail to take the used fluids to the waste site but, being not all that bright, forgot that you need to put the old fluid into something before you can empty the 'new' pail. I think I raided the kitchen for just about every pot we had.
> 
> I no longer recall the cost but between engine oil, hydro fluid and filters, it wasn't cheap. The only saving grace is it was only required every 300 hours, which is a lot.


Yep, not news to me. I have a 2007 New Holland TZ22 diesel tractor. It’s was a 500 dollar touch for a complete fluid change. Special cold weather oil filter is 160 bucks alone. Who knows how much the next one will be. All synthetic too. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

660catman said:


> Yep, not news to me. I have a 2007 New Holland TZ22 diesel tractor. It’s was a 500 dollar touch for a complete fluid change. Special cold weather oil filter is 160 bucks alone. Who knows how much the next one will be. All synthetic too.
> 
> 
> Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


Nice. Mine was a 2000 or 2001 TC33D. Of all the things I miss from the farm, I miss my tractor the most. I've not heard of a cold weather oil filter.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> Nice. Mine was a 2000 or 2001 TC33D. Of all the things I miss from the farm, I miss my tractor the most. I've not heard of a cold weather oil filter.


Sorry, it’s one of the HST filters used on the TZ18 to TZ25 series for use below 0F. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have been watching Rainman Ray on YouTube. 

Some of his videos involving oil changes, especially on higher end vehicles makes me appreciate the simplicity of my Silverado.


----------



## colin123 (Oct 9, 2014)

Costco has the best prices on synthetic oil I've found. I always do my own oil changes because I don't trust the knuckle heads down at the jiffy lube.


----------



## NewDIY4me (3 mo ago)

raylo32 said:


> Yes... it... is.


Always cheaper than an engine though. What year Vette and motor combination? Costco and WallyMart do have good deals on Mobil 1 occasionally.


----------

